# How many trips to the grocery store?



## Two Knots

Yup! No matter how many lists and notes you make, there is always
something you forgot!  major PITA!


----------



## Bud9051

Making a list is important as long as I remember to take it with me, 50/50. My primary store is 1/2 a mile away so really nice. Turkey dinner will be at my sons house and that is 20 miles away so once I leave there is no coming back.

Bud


----------



## Startingover

When daughter was a teen I sent her to the store then remembered something else so called the store an had her paged. She was mortified. Haha.


----------



## mark sr

> Glad we live close cause I checked her fridge and theres no space for my contributions


My wife has already made plans to put some stuff in my son's fridge - he's a bachelor and lives across the road at the bottom of the hill.




> a list is important as long as I remember to take it with me



Yrs ago I could make a list, leave it at home and still return with everything on the list. Now we almost always take a list with us and often return home without having bought something that was on that list


----------



## Colbyt

Even though I bragged in another thread that I was ready I must confess to a couple of trips after that post.


----------



## Gymschu

*ZERO* that's how many trips I have made to the store for Thanksgiving goodies, etc. From now until New Year's is over, I will avoid most stores as much as possible. As a contractor, I do have to go to Lowe's, Menards, Home Depot but I try to go when there will be as few people as possible so I can get in and get out.

I admire you, @Startingover and the rest of you that make the trek out into the madness during the Holiday Season.


----------



## Nik333

It really is warm in Florida! I wondered if you could just leave some dishes in the car. . . here it's in the 40's. But, it's 71 there!

Couldn't you just take a cheap styrofoam cooler with ice?

I've often thought that I should look up what caterers do for a small load. Ever since the prosciutto, mozzarella, tomato & fresh basil hors d'oeuvres slipped off the car seat onto the floor when someone cut me off. They were in a bag but the acid tomato juices 'cooked' the prosciutto into a grisly color not appreciated at the holiday dinner. Tasted great, though.:wink2:

There must be a small food holder.


----------



## Startingover

Nik, she just texted she made room in her fridge. I didn’t ask how. lain:

78° here, but nights are cold. My MIL used to put stuff on screened in porch up north.


----------



## stick\shift

I'm like Gymschu; I hate the period of time from Thanksgiving week until after Christmas is over and it's not just the stores, even the roads have more traffic as people are out more often and some of these people need to stay home or have someone else drive them - just yesterday I got behind five different people driving way under the speed limit and holding up traffic in what was about a 20 mile round trip.


----------



## mark sr

When I was still working I hated this time of year. Everyone wanted to have their house painted before Thanksgiving and the ones we didn't get to - wanted it done by Christmas and then the builders wanted to close jobs out prior to the years end. That meant 6-7 days a week, 12-14 hrs a day ..... and then you had to fight traffic on the way home.


----------



## Startingover

Mark, you should have charged more for rush jobs.


----------



## Nik333

Startingover said:


> Nik, she just texted she made room in her fridge. I didn’t ask how. lain:
> 
> 78° here, but nights are cold. My MIL used to put stuff on screened in porch up north.


My mom grew up in VA country. They had a cold storage cave, but, I can't remember the common name?


----------



## ktownskier

Mark, I feel your pain. I have worked retail, either full or part time, off and on for 30+ years. Every year the rush started earlier and earlier. The hours longer and longer. The stress more and more. And the fun more and more.

As for heading to the grocery? Always 1 too few. We head to my brothers house which is over an hour away. We always call when we leave our house. Then we are out of cell phone range for a 1/2 hour. When we get back in cell phone range, and are in town with the big grocery stores, we call again to double check. It's amazing that in a half hours time, how nothing needed can turn into: "Oh yeah, can you get this, this and that?"


----------



## Bud9051

Nik333 said:


> My mom grew up in VA country. They had a cold storage cave, but, I can't remember the common name?


A cold storage cave, sounds like a root cellar. It is amazing how they were able to store food and not die from all of the molds and such we have since discovered. I guess they just knew they needed to cook things well done.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger

All of this is why I keep a relatively large pantry and a freezer fully stocked with everything we normally eat plus shelf stable holiday stuff. Come holiday time trips to the store are only for fresh veggies and they will hold in my frig for a surprisingly long time.

Plan ahead.


----------



## Nik333

Bud9051 said:


> A cold storage cave, sounds like a root cellar. It is amazing how they were able to store food and not die from all of the molds and such we have since discovered. I guess they just knew they needed to cook things well done.
> 
> Bud


Could that be outside over or near a spring? I barely remember what I was told.:smile:


----------



## ktownskier

Bud9051 said:


> A cold storage cave, sounds like a root cellar. It is amazing how they were able to store food and not die from all of the molds and such we have since discovered. I guess they just knew they needed to cook things well done.
> 
> Bud


Not only that, they knew how to salt, can, and preserve food almost as good @wooleybooger.


----------



## wooleybooger

ktownskier said:


> Not only that, they knew how to salt, can, and preserve food almost as good @wooleybooger.


:vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:


----------



## Bud9051

Nik333 said:


> Could that be outside over or near a spring? I barely remember what I was told.:smile:


Today we can wrap things in plastic and protect them from the water so when camping milk, beer, and meats often go right into the spring hole, close to freezing. But many years ago I suspect it was just cold earth and from pictures I've seen, no wrapping just direct burial into the soil.
@ktownskier I ran into an old "presto" cook book and found those old recipes really interesting. Some a bit scary. Did a search and those old books are available on the internet, they must have sold a lot of Prestos back then I know mom had one.

Bud


----------



## Startingover

Southern Ohio hills near G’pa had a small stream of cold water where they submerged milk cans


----------



## Bud9051

This thread is close enough for a turkey day update. Plans for turkey dinner at my sons house at noon got canceled, power has been out since 2am. In an effort to turn lemons into lemonade they have rescheduled for 2pm at a local restaurant, popular place and I'm sure they checked to be sure they are open. 

Different but sure it will be nice.

Bud


----------



## Startingover

Cr*p
Slightly disappointed. Fantastic dinner. Too full for pie so we waited till this evening. We love pumpkin pie. Daughter made the whip cream while I sat with my feet up waiting. Took one bite and had flashbacks to yesterday adding flour, eggs, spices and milk. 

Notice anything lacking? SUGAR! How could I forget the sugar? I’ll blame Libbys. Altho 35 yrs ago, Nana 85, said always use Libbys and never anything else. I was pleased to see on Libbys can, “made with Illinois pumpkins”. But orange can, black tiny letters, recipe wasn't’ easy to read. I’ve probably made 100 pumpkin pies in my lifetime so I should have known. Not telling daughter or she'll insist I don’t but this weekend making another one!!!


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Startingover said:


> Southern Ohio hills near G’pa had a small stream of cold water where they submerged milk cans



Out on the Plains we had cold water storage via water well and windmill. A half mile from where I live there is a concrete tank inside a milk house. For those not in the know the milk house was where the cream separator was. Our youngest son owns the 40 acres where it's located and that land belonged to my late brother in-law ( WWll Marine Vet ) and where he was raised. 

Anyway this small tank had an innie and outtie pipe. Cold well water in the innie and overflow water out the outtie pipe. 5 and 10 gallon milk and cream cans were stored in the cold water concrete tank until the milk man came to load those cans on his truck or they were taken to town in the Model A and traded for groceries. And those were the good Ole Days.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Startingover said:


> Cr*p
> Slightly disappointed. Fantastic dinner. Too full for pie so we waited till this evening. We love pumpkin pie. Daughter made the whip cream while I sat with my feet up waiting. Took one bite and had flashbacks to yesterday adding flour, eggs, spices and milk.
> 
> Notice anything lacking? SUGAR! How could I forget the sugar? I’ll blame Libbys. Altho 35 yrs ago, Nana 85, said always use Libbys and never anything else. I was pleased to see on Libbys can, “made with Illinois pumpkins”. But orange can, black tiny letters, recipe wasn't’ easy to read. I’ve probably made 100 pumpkin pies in my lifetime so I should have known. Not telling daughter or she'll insist I don’t but this weekend making another one!!!


I read this then ask wife if one could just sprinkle the sugar on top. She said, I don't think so Tim.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Bud9051

Well, they were open but really crowded so we went down the street to another, Governor's, which all who are familiar with central Maine will recognize. Turkey day specials and all had a good time. Returned to my Daughters house just up the street and had the deserts that would have been served at my son's house.

Another special day to remember.
Bud


----------



## Nik333

Startingover said:


> Cr*p
> Slightly disappointed. Fantastic dinner. Too full for pie so we waited till this evening. We love pumpkin pie. Daughter made the whip cream while I sat with my feet up waiting. Took one bite and had flashbacks to yesterday adding flour, eggs, spices and milk.
> 
> Notice anything lacking? SUGAR! How could I forget the sugar? I’ll blame Libbys. Altho 35 yrs ago, Nana 85, said always use Libbys and never anything else. I was pleased to see on Libbys can, “made with Illinois pumpkins”. But orange can, black tiny letters, recipe wasn't’ easy to read. I’ve probably made 100 pumpkin pies in my lifetime so I should have known. Not telling daughter or she'll insist I don’t but this weekend making another one!!!


Gosh, you must have tremendous self-control. I taste everything, even if it requires a little sample, baking on the baking tin. 

I once used 2x too much salt in a very lg jerky recipe at my aunt's house. They didn't have much money, either.:sad:
I had just finished my Nutrition & Home Economic degree.


----------



## Startingover

Bud, what’s your temp there?

Nik, you bettcha I’ll taste next time. Daughter grabbed her keys, and ran to the store for more pumpkin. We now have a delicious pie. Waiting for it to cool more.


----------



## Bud9051

Startingover said:


> Bud, what’s your temp there?


Sorry to be slow, yesterday was hectic so I fell way behind.

Current temp is a warm 32° and will drop below 20 tonight. Tuesday and Wed we hit 50 but we won't see that again for awhile. Wed night and Thursday morning we got 1.5" of snow but then rained a bit so now 1/2" of crusty stuff.

At some point in December we should get a good warm spell, fingers crossed.

Wife keeps wondering if she should have kept the condo in Jupiter. I still say not as we can vacation anywhere we want now.

Bud


----------



## Bud9051

Thanksgiving is over but I'll still make another trip to the local grocery to see if they still have any turkey at $0.39 a pound. Cooked a 12 pounder on Monday just to nibble on and some for the puppies, a whole $5 for that bird. Hard to pass up.

Bud


----------



## Startingover

My old aunt told me her mom froze turkey meat in broth and it would taste fresher. I trued it and yes. 

Blah, even with only a turkey breast I have to debone it today. Daughter will trade any chore or bribe me, not to have to do it. Saving leftovers for Tettrizini.


----------



## Colbyt

Bud9051 said:


> Thanksgiving is over but I'll still make another trip to the local grocery to see if they still have any turkey at $0.39 a pound. Cooked a 12 pounder on Monday just to nibble on and some for the puppies, a whole $5 for that bird. Hard to pass up.
> 
> Bud





At our store they were limit one. I cooked mine and the wife's in the freezer. Like you said it is hard to pass up.


----------



## mark sr

I haven't seen any turkey that cheap around here, most were 99¢ - $1.29 per pound. We paid 79¢ a pound and later I did see some at Walmart for 68¢ per pound.


Next time I hope my wife prepares less food - we had way too much leftover.


----------



## Startingover

Too much leftovers? LOL. No such thing. I love not cooking the next 3 days.


----------



## Bud9051

Well I'm still chewing on the 12 pounder I cooked, probably finish it in a soup this weekend. Nice hot soup goes great in cold weather.

Picked up two more, smallest they had were 14 pounds each. They will still be on sale tomorrow but i had to rearrange the freezer just to get those last birds in. May have to see if they have any freezers on sale. 

Bud


----------



## mark sr

Startingover said:


> Too much leftovers? LOL. No such thing. I love not cooking the next 3 days.



I like leftovers but there's no way we can finish them off in 3 days.


----------



## wooleybooger

Startingover said:


> Too much leftovers? LOL. No such thing. I love not cooking the next 3 days.


That and other reasons is why I cook the quantities I cook.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

One more trip to the store :biggrin2: but boy was it fun to have all the kids and grand kids here even if they did eat everything in sight. 

So it was time to re-supply with ground beef and we're so fortunate to have a small town grocer about 4 miles away of highway driving. He will do custom orders so this ground chuck pictured was about 90% lean. The wife isn't really physically able to do meat department work like this so I whip that task out in 1Lb. packages with a smile enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## Colbyt

My last post turkey day trip was huge success. They were overstocked on beef shoulder roasts and an I scored 10 pounds in 4 packages at less than a buck per pound. Only 2 of them are roast quality but we do love our beef veggie soup.


----------



## Nik333

I never grew up with a standalone freezer, nor had one.

Does anyone know their own cost per year?


----------



## mark sr

I have a small freezer [size of a washing machine] that I bought new for $100 back in 1992. It still work well. I have no idea what the operating cost is but it can't be much as I never noticed an increase in the elec bill.


----------



## Bud9051

Colbyt said:


> My last post turkey day trip was huge success. They were overstocked on beef shoulder roasts and an I scored 10 pounds in 4 packages at less than a buck per pound. Only 2 of them are roast quality but we do love our beef veggie soup.


One of my wife's top requests is for beef stew, which when I make it comes out more like a veggie beef soup, just very thick. I add a lot of veggies. Made one 2 days ago and got a text from her saying fantastic. Positive feedback always feels good.
@Nik333 if you check the appliance stores many new appliances will have a sticker that shows the annual cost at some electrical base. Adjust that base for your local rates and you will have a good idea as to what a new freezer will cost to run for a year. New ones are not very expensive.

Bud


----------



## Nik333

Bud9051 said:


> One of my wife's top requests is for beef stew, which when I make it comes out more like a veggie beef soup, just very thick. I add a lot of veggies. Made one 2 days ago and got a text from her saying fantastic. Positive feedback always feels good.
> @Nik333 if you check the appliance stores many new appliances will have a sticker that shows the annual cost at some electrical base. Adjust that base for your local rates and you will have a good idea as to what a new freezer will cost to run for a year. New ones are not very expensive.
> 
> Bud


Recipe? Maybe in a new beef stew thread?

Do you remember the old Stone Soup story?


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Nik333 said:


> Recipe? Maybe in a new beef stew thread?
> 
> Do you remember the old Stone Soup story?


 The wife told the kids a story, when they were small, that's probably the same story but it was a rusty nail.


Doing a search I see several versions of this story.


----------



## Colbyt

Bud9051 said:


> One of my wife's top requests is for beef stew, which when I make it comes out more like a veggie beef soup, just very thick. I add a lot of veggies. Made one 2 days ago and got a text from her saying fantastic. Positive feedback always feels good.
> 
> Bud



When the 3 kids were young and at home we made the soup / stew in the canner pot and never threw any away. Now when it is just for the two us the we make baby batches.


----------



## Colbyt

Nik333 said:


> I never grew up with a standalone freezer, nor had one.
> 
> Does anyone know their own cost per year?





Our now much too large one has a $45 per year sticker on it. The newer ones are better insulated and more efficient. Chest freezer manual defrost use less than upright frost free ones and keep stuff fresh longer.


The energy guides are all online with the unit at Blue and Orange. I just peaked at a 7 cu foot and it was $30 per year. Do keep in mind that you may have to adjust that up or down for your KWH rate as they use the national average amount of .12 per KWH.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Startingover said:


> Too much leftovers? LOL. No such thing. I love not cooking the next 3 days.


The wife can take leftovers and make a excellent meal that she, you, myself and any cook book has never heard or read about. When I ask if that would be available again someday the answer is usually no because according to her she won't remember what was in it and those leftovers may not be available again.


----------



## Bud9051

SeniorSitizen said:


> When I ask if that would be available again someday the answer is usually no because according to her she won't remember what was in it and those leftovers may not be available again.


 @Nik333 asked if I would post my beef stew receipt and i ran into the same problem. In fact When I went to save what I had it said duplicate name as I had tried a few years ago yo write it up and it was different.

I will eventually write up the basics of what I add, or find a standard receipt that is close enough. My wife measures everything exactly, but I add salt by throwing a pinch over my shoulder.

Bud


----------



## Alexsoul

The worst moment is when you are standing with lots of grocery bags in the hall, when you've just brought them and realised you've forgotten something. This moment you think,that thing you've forgotten wasn't so necessary and make excuses for yourselves not to return to the grocery.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Alexsoul said:


> The worst moment is when you are standing with lots of grocery bags in the hall, when you've just brought them and realised you've forgotten something. This moment you think,that thing you've forgotten wasn't so necessary and make excuses for yourselves not to return to the grocery.


And the feeling is really disgusting when you had a grocery list to guide you.


----------

